# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yahudilerin Dünyaya Egemen Olmak İçin Gizli Bir Planı mı Var ?

## ceydaaa

yahudiler.jpgYahudi düşmanlığı tarihte çok geriye gittiği halde Yahudilerin gizlice dünyaya egemen olma komplosu fikri 1800'lerin sonu ve 1900'lerin başında gündeme geldi. Almanya'daki Nazi propagandasında önemli bir yeri olan bu inanış Rusya'daki "The Protocols of Elders of Zion" (Siyon Liderlerinin Protokolleri) adlı kitabın yayınıyla tekrar ön plana çıktı. Bu kitap Rusya'daki Çarlık yönetimi hükümeti tarafından halkın dikkatini, içinde oldukları ekonomik krizden uzaklaştırıp, Yahudileri ülkenin sorunlarının sebebi olarak göstermek için yazılmıştı. Kitaba göre zengin Yahudilerden oluşan kurmaca bir grup, 24 gizli toplantıda Hıristiyanları yok edip dünyada bir Yahudi düzeni kurmanın yollarını araştırırlar. İlk olarak 1903'te St. Petersburg'da bir gazetede çıkan bu kitabın daha sonra birçok değişik uyarlaması yayınlandı.

Kitabın Arapça ve Farsça çevirileri bugün Müslüman dünyasında maalesef geniş çapta görülmektedir. 2002 yılında Mısır televizyonunda bu kitaba dayalı bir dizi bile yayınlanmıştı. "Atsız Binici" adlı bu dizi birçok Arap ülkesinde yayınlanıp bu hikâyenin yayılmasına yardımcı oldu.

----------

